# Bench DA player vs Flight 1 starter



## blam (May 14, 2019)

Any opinions on which is better for development?


----------



## timbuck (May 14, 2019)

Will the bench player quit soccer after a year of riding the bench?
Not sure what age you are talking about -  but a teenage boy has a lot of things to keep him occupied.  I'd do whatever I could to make sure my kid stayed involved in a sport.
Also - what is the end game?  If you/he wants to play in college- what are the expectations?  D1?  Scholarship money?  Full or Partial?
.


----------



## jpeter (May 15, 2019)

For most players regular game time experience is better vs not playing no matter what level your talking about.

If the training and coaching is great and the group is helping your play improve a bunch taking a lesser role with the hope for more could help development to a certain point.


----------



## bigkick (May 15, 2019)

They need to play.  You can't consistently replicate game speed and the tactical knowledge you lose by not playing is critical to older ages.  Look at Lederman.  He got some of the best training in the world but he wasn't able to play games.  It ultimately hurt him.  http://www.espn.com/soccer/club/united-states/660/blog/post/3746639/how-us-prodigy-ben-ledermans-career-was-almost-ruined-at-barcelona


----------



## focomoso (May 15, 2019)

My son just switched from struggling for playing time on a DA to never coming out of games in flight 1 and I can tell you which one he prefers. In flight 1: he enjoys practices more, he enjoys games way more, is improving faster and is becoming a leader, whereas in the DA, he was dreading practice and content to let others lead. 

Yes, the level of the other boys on the team isn't as high, but I think this ends up being a good thing. He has to work harder and take more responsibility and can't assume that a superstar will cover for him. It also frees him up to do technical training one day a week which he didn't have time for when he was on the DA.

It helps that the flight 1 coach is much better and more experienced than (all but 1 of) his DA coaches.


----------



## lbgrob (May 15, 2019)

Like others have said... it is really what your/son's end game is.   

Being on a DA team will give your son more looks for D1 colleges and will get you lots of spam from D3 and D2 schools as well.  At almost every game there are scouts watching.  Showcases it is crazy how many are there and come to watch even the weaker teams.  Just being on a DA team will give your son a much higher chance to play in college...  but 

Will it come at a cost... most kids/parents want to see their kids play.  Will you start to dislike soccer because of the bench time etc.  Or will you use this to work harder and try and get a spot on the field?  Again end game... if you decide you are a bench player and dont want to put in the extra work to get off the bench then playing in college isnt really your gig anyway.

DA there are downsides... less time with friends outside of soccer.  Not able to attend many school events... no High school soccer...  Harder to keep up the grades.  Missing school for out of state games... not playing in Tourneys etc.... 

To be honest... the speed of the game... the physicality and the number of scouts at games is the difference.... Friends team went to Dallas cup... not many D1 scouts there... mainly D2 and D3.... Florida Showcase for DA... all of the top D1 teams were there as were all of the D2 and D3 scouts....  much different when it comes to scouting...

Just an opinion but I would say if they want to... most of the kids playing DA can play in college at some level if they want.  Kids not playing DA will have a much tougher time making a college team.  I would say 15 or more on a DA team (out of say 22) will play in college... while 3-5 on a flight 1 team will (excluding city college).

This is what I have seen... not sure if this helps or will be taken as garbage... this is not an endorsement for DA... but if your son wants to play in college it is the best path... but he will have to give up some of his high school fun/being a kid type stuff.


----------



## i_am_taxed (May 15, 2019)

Does being on a DA team require you to miss many school days? The only thing I saw in the schedule was the FL showcase. All other games are on weekends including out of state ones.


----------



## lbgrob (May 15, 2019)

i_am_taxed said:


> Does being on a DA team require you to miss many school days? The only thing I saw in the schedule was the FL showcase. All other games are on weekends including out of state ones.


It may depend on the club... but for the florida showcase there were a total of 4 days missed for sure (they couldnt have made it 3 if they tried harder...which would have been easier on all but they say they wanted an extra day to get use to the time change)... with a 5th for some because they got back late and needed to catch up on sleep.  The issue is 3 days are excused with no doctors note not 4..... The club will provide a letter explaining the DA's connection to US Soccer etc...and ask for excused absences... but it will be up to the high school/teachers to accept this...   They also missed 3 more days (spread out over the year) for one off trips. 

With that being said... the Showcases are the most important part of the experience... 100's of scouts out there... it is the reason you son is on DA... to be looked at by the next level.


----------



## espola (May 15, 2019)

lbgrob said:


> It may depend on the club... but for the florida showcase there were a total of 4 days missed for sure (they couldnt have made it 3 if they tried harder...which would have been easier on all but they say they wanted an extra day to get use to the time change)... with a 5th for some because they got back late and needed to catch up on sleep.  The issue is 3 days are excused with no doctors note not 4..... The club will provide a letter explaining the DA's connection to US Soccer etc...and ask for excused absences... but it will be up to the high school/teachers to accept this...   They also missed 3 more days (spread out over the year) for one off trips.
> 
> With that being said... the Showcases are the most important part of the experience... 100's of scouts out there... it is the reason you son is on DA... to be looked at by the next level.


My son got 5 days off to attend Dallas Cup in 2006(?) as a guest player on another Presidio team.  The next week after was Spring Break week.


----------



## Wez (May 15, 2019)

One of the most important factors in your kid playing College soccer is them still enjoying the sport when it comes time to graduate HS.  If your kid is passionate about the sport and enjoys the DA experience, even on the bench, so be it.  If the kid is going to lose interest in playing by riding the bench, the answer is obvious.

I hear D1 schools are recruiting from Europe now, so it's going to be tougher than ever to play at the highest levels.


----------



## espola (May 15, 2019)

Wez said:


> One of the most important factors in your kid playing College soccer is them still enjoying the sport when it comes time to graduate HS.  If your kid is passionate about the sport and enjoys the DA experience, even on the bench, so be it.  If the kid is going to lose interest in playing by riding the bench, the answer is obvious.
> 
> I hear D1 schools are recruiting from Europe now, so it's going to be tougher than ever to play at the highest levels.


"...now..."?


----------



## jpeter (May 15, 2019)

Wez said:


> One of the most important factors in your kid playing College soccer is them still enjoying the sport when it comes time to graduate HS.  If your kid is passionate about the sport and enjoys the DA experience, even on the bench, so be it.  If the kid is going to lose interest in playing by riding the bench, the answer is obvious.
> 
> I hear D1 schools are recruiting from Europe now, so it's going to be tougher than ever to play at the highest levels.


Internationals have increased at many top school and there not just from Euporean countries, African, South Americans, etc seek higher educational opportunities.

Getting seen helps if you're playing and don't know any scouts who come to see who's sitting on the bench.  There can be many scouts or college types around at the national playoffs (say USYS far west region, Nationals,DA, ECNL/NPL, USclub), bigger tournaments events for example so just need to get with a team that's has a shot at those if your looking for exposure?  Plenty of college showcases and on campus ID  camps also so if your looking for that regardless of what league(s) you may play-in.


----------



## espola (May 15, 2019)

jpeter said:


> Internationals have increased at many top school and there not just from Euporean countries, African, South Americans, etc seek higher educational opportunities.
> 
> Getting seen helps if you're playing and don't know any scouts who come to see who's sitting on the bench.  There can be many scouts or college types around at the national playoffs (say USYS far west region, Nationals,DA, ECNL/NPL, USclub), bigger tournaments events for example so just need to get with a team that's has a shot at those if your looking for exposure?  Plenty of college showcases and on campus ID  camps also so if your looking for that regardless of what league(s) you may play-in.


Add Australia, Canada, Iceland, Israel, Sweden...  Some countries sweeten the pot a bit by offering partially- or fully-paid scholarships to students from their countries who get admission to US colleges.  The US college coach doesn't have to touch his athletic department money.  

I don't think there is much impact from Latin American countries because from Mexico on south any player who is good enough to be an asset to a US college team is already a professional player.


----------



## Wez (May 15, 2019)

espola said:


> "...now..."?


I know, I'm slow...


----------



## VTL1970 (May 15, 2019)

I'm a little late on this one.
It's an easy equation but not always easy to execute.
Find the best coach that "sees something" in your kid and where they will play the most!!!!

Have a daughter that is playing D1 soccer and the coach always told her "just play"


----------



## Supermodel56 (May 15, 2019)

lbgrob said:


> Like others have said... it is really what your/son's end game is.
> 
> Being on a DA team will give your son more looks for D1 colleges and will get you lots of spam from D3 and D2 schools as well.  At almost every game there are scouts watching.  Showcases it is crazy how many are there and come to watch even the weaker teams.  Just being on a DA team will give your son a much higher chance to play in college...  but
> 
> ...



Yeah, but what's the point if your kid isn't getting any playing time on the DA team? doesn't matter how many scouts out there if they never see him play, no? 

Other option - play Flight 1, keep getting better, then email the coach and go to the ID camp for the schools of  your choice...

As to OP's question - what's better for development - really hard to say. Maybe play for the flight 1 team and then train with the DA team?  Game experience is huge, but level of play is also important for development as well.


----------



## lbgrob (May 15, 2019)

Just giving info based on my experience.... also even if you are a bench player you will still get time... especially in the showcases... and you should always write College coaches and invite them out... if they say they are going to come out and watch... let your coach know... most of them should get you more playing time that game...  there really shouldnt be many "bench" players in DA... there are players that get less minutes.   I do agree... I have always been play is important... if you are not playing move on... but at the DA level I give it a little more room to grow...   For younger players maybe flight 1 over DA and keep working out with the DA team... but even if you dont play much colleges will like to see the DA on your resume....  more looks at a camp at DA players than flight one.....   (just opinion/experience).  Biggest problem is it is harder to break into DA later...


----------



## Banana Hammock (May 16, 2019)

lbgrob said:


> there really shouldnt be many "bench" players in DA... there are players that get less minutes....


I will have to disagree with this.  For example, San Diego Surf 16/17.  They have a roster of 25.  Recent game, http://www.ussoccerda.com/sam/standings/ss/view_game_report.php?eventId=5902299&teamId=7467019,  they rostered 16.  15 played, 3 for 28 min. and 1 for 14 min and 1 zero.  So the 9 that were not rostered for the game rode the couch at home and the 5 reserves rode the bench 2/3 of the game.  
There is substantial bench riding in the DA.  The numbers are just to plain.  The first rule of getting seen is to play.  Stay flight 1 and play.  If your player has the choice to do DA but be a bench player, then they were probably getting full time on their flt. 1 team.


----------



## SBFDad (May 16, 2019)

Banana Hammock said:


> I will have to disagree with this.  For example, San Diego Surf 16/17.  They have a roster of 25.  Recent game, http://www.ussoccerda.com/sam/standings/ss/view_game_report.php?eventId=5902299&teamId=7467019,  they rostered 16.  15 played, 3 for 28 min. and 1 for 14 min and 1 zero.  So the 9 that were not rostered for the game rode the couch at home and the 5 reserves rode the bench 2/3 of the game.
> There is substantial bench riding in the DA.  The numbers are just to plain.  The first rule of getting seen is to play.  Stay flight 1 and play.  If your player has the choice to do DA but be a bench player, then they were probably getting full time on their flt. 1 team.


I agree. While there are significantly more scouts at DA games than Flight 1, they can only scout those players on the field. If a kid is on the bench all the time or not even rostered, the exposure benefit of DA greatly diminishes. And in the end, a kid is much happier on the field playing than on the bench watching others play.


----------



## espola (May 16, 2019)

Banana Hammock said:


> I will have to disagree with this.  For example, San Diego Surf 16/17.  They have a roster of 25.  Recent game, http://www.ussoccerda.com/sam/standings/ss/view_game_report.php?eventId=5902299&teamId=7467019,  they rostered 16.  15 played, 3 for 28 min. and 1 for 14 min and 1 zero.  So the 9 that were not rostered for the game rode the couch at home and the 5 reserves rode the bench 2/3 of the game.
> There is substantial bench riding in the DA.  The numbers are just to plain.  The first rule of getting seen is to play.  Stay flight 1 and play.  If your player has the choice to do DA but be a bench player, then they were probably getting full time on their flt. 1 team.


The DA substitution rules encourage a rational coach to keep a player or two on the bench to guard against a late injury or other matter that requires a player to leave the field.  "Development" be damned.


----------



## soccerdad79 (May 16, 2019)

I've always been a believer that my kids have to be on the pitch to develop.  Whatever the level they are playing at it, doesn't help mine to not be playing during games.


----------



## Supermodel56 (May 16, 2019)

soccerdad79 said:


> I've always been a believer that my kids have to be on the pitch to develop.  Whatever the level they are playing at it, doesn't help mine to not be playing during games.


Agreed. Even if it’s at a lower level of play, better to be on the pitch than off it... although there are times when the quality of play is so bad, there’s no point in even being out there because the team can’t possess the ball long enough to complete more than one pass.


----------



## i_am_taxed (May 16, 2019)

It depends on your kid and what the circumstances are. 

If my kid typically rises above the challenge then I would keep him in DA even if he is a bench player. Give him an opportunity to fight for the starting spot.
If he can't after a season, I would ask the coach to make him a PT player.

There was a comment above that it's more difficult to get into DA as they get older. 
Why do you think that's happening? is that true?

Every DA team would go through the same thing.... there are 5-6 kids not getting rostered, 3-4 kids not getting enough times, high school, girlfriends, top players moving to MLS DA and etc.
I would expect there would be enough spots to come back (if you are good enough).


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (May 16, 2019)

Starter over bench player.  I  made that mistake with my boys, always pushed to play up on better teams and be on the bench rather then play their level and be a starter.  They both quit by the time they got to High School.   I learned from those early club days and not making the same mistake with my younger 9 old child.   The only positive is that they are fighters and learned how to battle for playing minutes on the field as a bench player from age 9 to age 14. 
 Once they got to high school they kept that spirit in other sports and the coaches are huge fans of my boys.    I have seen some kids that have lived as entitled starters (stars) and once they see better competition, they tend to shut down a bit or get too frustrated because they are no longer starters.


----------



## focomoso (May 16, 2019)

i_am_taxed said:


> There was a comment above that it's more difficult to get into DA as they get older.
> Why do you think that's happening? is that true?


The DA is a funnel. There are fewer spots the older you go, so the competition increases as you get older. In a perfect world, every year would be a fresh slate and DA and non-DA kids would be evaluated purely on talent, but that rarely happens. Coaches will almost always prioritize the kids they've worked with over new (non-DA) kids, which makes it harder to "break in".


----------



## Supermodel56 (May 16, 2019)

focomoso said:


> The DA is a funnel. There are fewer spots the older you go, so the competition increases as you get older. In a perfect world, every year would be a fresh slate and DA and non-DA kids would be evaluated purely on talent, but that rarely happens. Coaches will almost always prioritize the kids they've worked with over new (non-DA) kids, which makes it harder to "break in".


I’m sure a lot of it has to do with team chemistry. It’s not a matter of keeping kids out, rather allowing you to build upon what you already have instead of having to start over every year.


----------



## i_am_taxed (May 16, 2019)

Supermodel56 said:


> I’m sure a lot of it has to do with team chemistry. It’s not a matter of keeping kids out, rather allowing you to build upon what you already have instead of having to start over every year.


That makes sense. How about kids between U13-U15 where boys go through puberty? Do you normally see a larger change in DA roster during puberty and then stabilize? I would expect big changes as kids go through body changes.


----------

